

Show HN: Solve Something - an image-based solver for Draw Something - jzting
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/solve-something-for-draw-something/id515850565?ls=1&mt=8

======
jzting
Made this over a handful of nights and weekends. To use, take a screenshot of
the Draw Something drawing you are trying to guess and import it into the app.
That's all!

~~~
jpadilla_
This is pretty awesome! Mind sharing how the recognition works?

~~~
jzting
It's using OpenCV's template matching function. I tried to use other OCR
libraries but OpenCV ended up yielding the most accurate results.

~~~
rollypolly
How did fit everything in a 3M IPA? Is anything downloaded after the app is
installed?

~~~
jzting
I ended up doing the processing server side - performance on older devices was
shockingly slow.

------
peter_l_downs
How does it work? Looks very cool.

~~~
dfxm12
Disclaimer: I don't have the app, so I don't know for sure...

I think the easiest way to solve this problem is to read the letters
available, figure out how many letter the solution is, then compare these to
the database of DrawSomething words. Many times you'll get a handful of
possible solutions (especially for shorter words), but often enough, there
will only be one possibility.

------
underscoretang
Can you make it draw for you too?

~~~
jzting
No app for that (yet).

